
Which conditional would you write? - primaryobjects
https://gist.github.com/primaryobjects/5510fbfd003a71c10e39c58a1e7b9442
======
jepler
The shortest is the first one, since it extends into the fewest text columns.

the last one is the easiest one to maintain, because it can be done on a
keyboard with only 15 distinct symbols, while the other variants require 16
and 18.

I don't know which one was easiest to read, all the fonts seemed the same to
me.

